# My dayan zhanchi is slow



## ralphie6 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,

Yesterday I got my dayan zhanchi from cube depot (very fast shipping!).
But it's very slow and very clicky, will it be better after just using it much?

Thx


----------



## asportking (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep. Break it in, lube it, and maybe take the torpedoes out (it rarely pops anyway without them) and it should get much better.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 6, 2012)

asportking said:


> Yep. Break it in, lube it, and maybe take the torpedoes out (it rarely pops anyway without them) and it should get much better.



Is the Zhanchi faster without the torpedoes?


----------



## MostEd (Jan 6, 2012)

Check wether the pieces(edges corners) are pressed tightly together 
and also use the one asnwer question thread


----------



## Chrisalead (Jan 6, 2012)

The Zhanchi isn't faster without the torpedos, it will just lock a little bit less. But if you are accurate enough don't even bother removing them. I have kept mine.


----------



## ralphie6 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thx the only problem is I don't have any lube, but I will break it in without.


----------



## samkli (Jan 6, 2012)

I did this to my ZhanChi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHqNqVOuujw

But I didn´t do the last mod, instead I just rounded the base of the edges. The cube is now extremely fast. But I only recommend the mod if you have som lube.


----------



## eo (Jan 6, 2012)

maybe it's just too tight. use your nails to open the little cap of each center piece, and you will see a screw inside. loose them a bit (R') will make the turns more easily.

just don't loose them too much, the cube will turn like a rubber ball and easily break out...


----------



## Goosly (Jan 6, 2012)

ralphie6 said:


> Thx the only problem is I don't have any lube


 
Dayan cubes without lube are not good at all...
I would advice you to buy shock oil at Ebay, it costs 5-7 US dollars.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 6, 2012)

I took out torpedoes(still doesnt pop), loosened it, and put very little lube(lubix). Now my zhanchi is fast,


----------

